# Secondary Infertility - Feeling so depressed



## pollywebb (Dec 30, 2011)

Had my first daughter in March 2008.  She is beautiful and I know how blessed I am to have her.  She is now approaching four and everyone around me has had their second child.  I had a very traumatic time after the birth of my daughter and nearly died of septacemia - was in hospital for the first 6 weeks of her life, had to learn how to walk again, maggot therapy on my leg etc. etc.  Have embarked on IVF - done three rounds.  The second round worked but I miscarried at 8 weeks.  I've gone from 18 to 16 to 9 eggs so not responding as well.  To top it all my sister in law who said she only wanted one child is now pregant with her second.  Im in just so much pain internally and don't know how I am going to get through all this.  We have one frozen embryo - never had a frozen one before - anyone had any success with one frozen embryo?  Alternatively anyone had any success with a fourth or fifth round of IVF?  Thank you in advance for your responses - so in need for some positive vibes. xx


----------



## Jem1978 (May 17, 2011)

Hi Polly

My gosh hun. What a time you have had and I'm so sorry for your loss . I can't answer from experience on the frozen embryo front but surly you would always wonder if you didn't attempt it? 

We had one embryo in total (so no choice of the 'best' or none for freezer) and it worked amazingly. Statistics lie sometimes so try not to fixate on them or the number of eggs you have. Mine were mostly dudds !!

Hopefully someone who has been in this situation will respond soon. Also, there is another thread on FET have you posted this there?

Lots of positive vibes to you  

Jem xx


----------

